# "wireless network connection does not have valid IP configuration"



## Sumdude (Nov 1, 2012)

I am having a similar problem as others with the "wireless network connection does not have valid IP configuration" explanation. I have a Dlink DIR-655 wireless router and everything was working fine for a very long time, but yesterday the wireless stopped working. After trying a couple of things and having the same problem I reset the router and now I cannot get the wireless to work. When I run the Windows 7 network troubleshooter it comes up with the "wireless network connection does not have valid IP configuration" explanation, but I cannot figure out how to remedy this problem. I foolishly did not save the previous router configuration before resetting the router.
I have attached both the IPconfig/all and the Xirrus WiFi report to this post.
Any help to remedy this problem would be a big help.
Thanks,
Sumdude

This is a *wireless* connection issue?

*My Internet Service Provider (ISP)? *
ViaSat through Wildblue
*My Broadband connection I am using is: *
Satellite

*The exact Make and Model of my Modem and Router is* - 
Satellite Modem is Surfbeam 2 Satellite Modem Model RM4100 for ViaSat
Wireless Router is D-Link DIR-655

*What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software* 
AVG Free


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Thanks for the output it is helpful.

You are not receiving an ip address from the router just the autoconfiguration address.

Is it just onne computer affected or are all computers in the household affected.

Also in the xirrus screenshot you have no channel interference but you are suffer from a weak signal it shows -74dbm.

Where is your computer located in relation to your router ie. same room, different room or different floors?


----------

